# A que altitude está a nevar?



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 09:20)

Já não era sem tempo um tópico sobre um tema tão importante  
Gostava de vos pedir para que tentassem não colocar previsões, para isso já existe um topico, o objectivo é termos as informações reais, dadas através de reportes do local, e ate quem sabe de fotografias. 

Deixo-vos aqui estes 2 links: o primeiro servirá para vocês tirarem temperaturas que depois será só aplicar na tabela, isto para vos dar ânimo para pegarem no carrito e irem atrás dela!  

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/EUR_map.shtml

http://ontimet.es/c/tablacota.htm


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:28)

E não se esqueçam da fórmula de cálculo da espessura 

exemplo : 520- (( 1030-1000)X0.8) = 520- 24 = 496 DAM

Nas cartas a 500hPa  são em isolinhas com um intervalo de 18 dam. 
A espessura é medida em Decametros, o quanto o ar está quente ou frio na camada mais baixa da Troposfera até 5km, embora não tão apuradas como as de 850hPa 

Tendo como exemplo evento a 14 Janeiro de 1987, i.e, 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1987/Rrea00119870112.gif


532- ((1010-1000)X0.8)= 532-8=> igual a 524 DAM

Por isso nevou durante o dia, neste caso a manhã no Porto e muitas áreas do país...isto depende muito também de outros factores como o tipo de nebulosidade (melhor a convectiva) e muitas das vezes da geomorfologia das diferentes localidades e da temperatura a 850hPa.
espero que seja útil


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:34)

E não se esqueçam da fórmula de cálculo da espessura 

exemplo : 520- (( 1030-1000)X0.8) = 520- 24 = 496 DAM

Nas cartas a 500hPa  são em isolinhas com um intervalo de 18 dam. 
A espessuda é medida em Decametros, o quanto o ar está quente ou frio na camada mais baixa da Troposfera até 5km, embora não tão apuradas como as de 850hPa 

Tendo como exemplo evento a 14 Janeiro de 1987, i.e, 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1987/Rrea00119870112.gif


532- ((1010-1000)X0.8)= 532-8=> igual a 524 DAM

Por isso nevou durante o dia, neste caso a manhã no Porto e muitas áreas do país...isto depende muito também de outros factores como o tipo de nebulosidade (melhor a convectiva) e muitas das vezes da geomorfologia das diferentes localidades e da temperatura a 850hPa.
espero que seja útil


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 11:55)

Mas é o que eu digo, vamos tentar ao maximo so por aqui dados concretos, in loco  

As tabelas e formulas é so para ganharmos coragem para ir atras da neve


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:54)

Bom na rede de estradas espanhola não há registo de queda de neve  










*http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...nidad=~TODAS~&provincia=&inci=~METEOROLOGICA~*


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:57)

Pelas indicações do C.L.N. há neve desde os 1500 m. Mas tudo transitável.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 20:00)

Minho, não há registo de incidencias no trafego.. que é diferente.. haver registos de neve deve haver, mas é no INM :P


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2006 às 00:05)

Acho que a cota de neve no noroeste peninsular durante esta noite irá ficar á volta dos 1200m/1300m. É só ver as temperaturas que se verificam a estas horas.

Quem não se livra da neve vão ser as montanhas sanabresas, das quais tenho uma bela vista cá de casa, a não ser que falte a precipitação claro.


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

Fil disse:


> Acho que a cota de neve no noroeste peninsular durante esta noite irá ficar á volta dos 1200m/1300m. É só ver as temperaturas que se verificam a estas horas.
> 
> Quem não se livra da neve vão ser as montanhas sanabresas, das quais tenho uma bela vista cá de casa, a não ser que falte a precipitação claro.



Estás com sorte  estive à pouco a ver a previsão para a zona da Sanábria - Zamora, e está prevista precipitação


----------



## ACalado (17 Nov 2006 às 04:25)

boas posso afirmar que na serra da estrela esta a nevar acima dos 1400 na zona da pousada para quem conheçe, pois vim de lá a pouco tempo, so tenho pena de a precipitação não ser muito intensa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Nov 2006 às 05:28)

Bom dia 
Isto esta a melhorar…
Press : 1015 hpa
Temp : 5,6 º
Com tendência a descer!
 
jf


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 09:12)

Boas...em madrid as 8.30 da manha estavam 8C no termometro lidl no meu quarto o botao da max/min pifou nao sei qual foi a minima


----------



## Senador (17 Nov 2006 às 10:39)

vejam a neve que tem em Sierra Nevada..  

http://www.ski-cams.com/estacion-esqui/sierra-nevada_4_webcams.php


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2006 às 10:48)

Por aqui perto, nada de neve, pelo menos até à cota de 1300m.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 13:31)

spiritmind disse:


> boas posso afirmar que na serra da estrela esta a nevar acima dos 1400 na zona da pousada para quem conheçe, pois vim de lá a pouco tempo, so tenho pena de a precipitação não ser muito intensa



spiritmind és o meu herói! !
Assim é que é , há que confirmar com os nossos olhos! Ora ai está alguém a fazer o que eu faria se por ai morasse! 

Quer dizer que de todos nós és o primeiro a senti-la este Outono/Inverno! Sortudo!!


----------



## ACalado (17 Nov 2006 às 14:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> spiritmind és o meu herói! !
> Assim é que é , há que confirmar com os nossos olhos! Ora ai está alguém a fazer o que eu faria se por ai morasse!
> 
> Quer dizer que de todos nós és o primeiro a senti-la este Outono/Inverno! Sortudo!!



pois pareçe que sim mas só tenho pena ter sido a noite e não ter levado a maquina fotografica  mas durante o dia de amanha tou a contar  ir la tirar umas fotos, neste momento penso que a cota de neve já subiu um pouco como é natural aqui pela covilha tenho 8ºc e caem uns aguaceiros


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 15:01)

spiritmind disse:


> pois pareçe que sim mas só tenho pena ter sido a noite e não ter levado a maquina fotografica  mas durante o dia de amanha tou a contar  ir la tirar umas fotos, neste momento penso que a cota de neve já subiu um pouco como é natural aqui pela covilha tenho 8ºc e caem uns aguaceiros



Isso é que é imperdoável, não levar a mánica!!! oooohhhhhhhhhhhh  

Obrigado spiritmind!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 16:01)

João Oliveira disse:


> vejam a neve que tem em Sierra Nevada..
> 
> http://www.ski-cams.com/estacion-esqui/sierra-nevada_4_webcams.php



Nao está mal para inicio de temporada


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:23)

Lancem as vossas apostas


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 10:26)

Caso os modelos se mantenham para sabado, eu aposto em 300 a 400, com alguns locais a baixar a 200m, isto a norte do mondego, só é pena a falta de precipitação.

Pessoalmente vou ver o palácio do Buçaco pintado de branco, ou não?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (4 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

Boas,

Grandes modelos para 9/12 e 10/12 tendo quase a certeza que, se assim se mantiverem, nevará em alguns sitios à cota 0. Será que vai nevar de novo em Lisboa???


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 10:39)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Grandes modelos para 9/12 e 10/12 tendo quase a certeza que, se assim se mantiverem, nevará em alguns sitios à cota 0. Será que vai nevar de novo em Lisboa???



Em lx não comento, mas na zona norte e centro comento    , tenham calma que ainda agora o inverno começou, tem 4 dias de vida   , deixem o corte da corrente fazer o seu serviço e depois falamos em cota 0, como quem fala, em cota 1000m


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

A minha aposta, com os actuais modelos, a cota de neve no sábado de manhã deve andar pelos 500/600 m.


----------



## ALV72 (4 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

Eu como a maioria de vocês também gosto muito de neve, mas de preferência perto de casa. É que vão fazer 3 anos que fiquei preso na Serra da Estrela + de 12 horas devido a um forte aguaceiro repentino e a experiência não foi grande coisa    .


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Pessoal... não vale a pena arriscar.. comprem a porcaria de umas correntes para o que der e vier... eu aconselho correntes de lona, por serem muito fáceis de aplicar e por podermos andar a mais velocidade.


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 15:19)

Fil disse:


> A minha aposta, com os actuais modelos, a cota de neve no sábado de manhã deve andar pelos 500/600 m.



Yup, eu também vou para essa cota  e no Marão pode ser que ainda caia alguma coisa pq a precipitação não será muita


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:19)

Eu aposto em 700 metros no Norte (coalhar) e queda de neve sem coalhar nos 500 metros


PS: Eu tenho dois pares de correntes de neve à venda. Quem estiver interessado envie uma MP


----------



## Zoelae (4 Dez 2006 às 21:19)

Eu aposto 600m no Nordeste a coalhar e 400m a nevar


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Dez 2006 às 22:41)

500/600 metros, e em alguns locais pode haver surpresas. Agora o que no que eu não estou confiante é na precipitação


----------



## thunder-storm (4 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

LUPER disse:


> Caso os modelos se mantenham para sabado, eu aposto em 300 a 400, com alguns locais a baixar a 200m, isto a norte do mondego, só é pena a falta de precipitação.
> 
> Pessoalmente vou ver o palácio do Buçaco pintado de branco, ou não?



acham q há possibilidade de nevar em coimbra?? ...o ano passado em janeiro..nevou em todo lado..até na figueira...e coimbra nem um floco para admirar...


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 22:54)

O dia de terça-feira vai ser marcado por mau tempo em Portugal continental, com chuva intensa e vento, anunciou hoje a Protecção Civil, citada pela agência Lusa. 

Portugal continental vai ser atravessado durante o dia de terça-feira por uma frente fria que provocará uma situação de precipitação intensa e vento moderado no litoral Norte e Centro do país, com possibilidade de queda de neve a partir dos 1.600 metros de altitude, refere em comunicado o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC), que cita o Instituto de Meteorologia, refere a agência noticiosa. 

Esta situação de instabilidade meteorológica começará a atingir as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral durante a manhã de terça-feira, estendendo-se a todo o território continental durante a tarde. 

Os distritos mais afectados pela chuva serão os de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e eventualmente Lisboa e Setúbal, segundo o SNBPC. 

O vento soprará de Sudoeste, podendo alcançar valores de 75 quilómetros/hora no litoral e de 120 quilómetros/hora nas terras altas. 

Perante esta situação, o SNBPC passará às 05h00 de terça-feira ao estado de alerta azul (acompanhamento mais atento) para todas as suas estruturas operacionais distritais e para todos os corpos de Bombeiros até às 18h00 de quarta-feira. 

O SNBPC recomenda à população, nomeadamente, a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, condução rodoviária defensiva com redução de velocidade e atenção a eventuais inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas por transbordo das linhas de água.


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 22:54)

thunder-storm disse:


> acham q há possibilidade de nevar em coimbra?? ...o ano passado em janeiro..nevou em todo lado..até na figueira...e coimbra nem um floco para admirar...



Se se mantivesse a previsão actual, e se determinadas circunstâncias fossem favoráveis (precipitação intensa e ao início de manhã ou de madrugada) quem sabe...seria muito complicado mas não impossível.

Tenho quase a certeza que em Lisboa no ano passado terá nevado com temperaturas superiores tanto a 500 como a 850hPa 

Mas infelizmente penso que as previsões vão começar a tirar algum frio, o que vai deixar a cota lá para os 600-800 metros. Oxalá me engane


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 10:18)

Bem, 
Pessoal vamos ser realista, para depois não apanharem desilusões desnecessárias  

Poderá ocorrer queda de neve a cotas baixas, i.e.,  500m mas em Coimbra tem uns 5 % de chances, a precipitação vai ser abundante para este tipo de incursões, pena é que vai mais para o Litoral, apesar de estar confiante quanto ao Norte, o que inclui Bragança, não vai dar para encerra estradas mas, nunca se sabe, ás vezes bastam 5cm e -1ºC para parar o trânsito, como ano passado!


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 10:25)

axo que o seringador tem raxao! e preciso e calma


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 10:29)

Seringador disse:


> Bem,
> Pessoal vamos ser realista, para depois não apanharem desilusões desnecessárias


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2006 às 10:45)

Devo dizer que desde o inicio que ando algo desconfiado que não vai mesmo nevar à excepção dos locais do costume. Se calhar o melhor é mesmo não assumirem que vai nevar e depois se acontecer melhor...o ano passado foi o que se passou na zona sul...apesar de já ter visto nos canais de weather da net que iria nevar dei isso como hipotético até que se verificou mesmo a queda de neve


----------



## duncan (5 Dez 2006 às 10:54)

tozequio disse:


> Se se mantivesse a previsão actual, e se determinadas circunstâncias fossem favoráveis (precipitação intensa e ao início de manhã ou de madrugada) quem sabe...seria muito complicado mas não impossível.
> 
> Tenho quase a certeza que em Lisboa no ano passado terá nevado com temperaturas superiores tanto a 500 como a 850hPa
> 
> Mas infelizmente penso que as previsões vão começar a tirar algum frio, o que vai deixar a cota lá para os 600-800 metros. Oxalá me engane



na minha opiniao vai cair alguma neve nas terras altas do intrior mas no litoral e em cotas baixas vai ser muito dificil a queda de neve, porque apesar entrada de fria nw que vem ai, nao é igual do dia 29 de janeiro deste ano porque vem do lado do mar;e  falta tambem o anticiclone da escandinávia para ajudar na festa.


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 11:01)

mirones disse:


> Devo dizer que desde o inicio que ando algo desconfiado que não vai mesmo nevar à excepção dos locais do costume. Se calhar o melhor é mesmo não assumirem que vai nevar e depois se acontecer melhor...o ano passado foi o que se passou na zona sul...apesar de já ter visto nos canais de weather da net que iria nevar dei isso como hipotético até que se verificou mesmo a queda de neve



Boas Mirones,
O Ano passado já tinhamos quase a certeza no fórum (pelo menos eu tinha) com 6 dias de antecedência de que existia imensa probabilidade de nevar em 70% do território  
Vai nevar a cotas de 500m o que no N de Portugal representa quase 2/3 da região  agora mais baixo é difícil, mas não é impossível...


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 11:05)

duncan disse:


> na minha opiniao vai cair alguma neve nas terras altas do intrior mas no litoral e em cotas baixas vai ser muito dificil a queda de neve, porque apesar entrada de fria nw que vem ai, nao é igual do dia 29 de janeiro deste ano porque vem do lado do mar;e  falta tambem o anticiclone da escandinávia para ajudar na festa.



Muito diferente do dia 29 Jan, mas como o DAN já mencionou é semelhante em muita coisa como a do dia 22 Nov. em que nevou acima dos 400/500m, a do dia 29 jan, veio de NE e depois ao chegar ao Golfo da Byscaia encheu e rodou para o Atlântico entrando no continente de NW abaixo de Aveiro 
Havia mais frio a 850 e a 500hPa


----------



## RMira (5 Dez 2006 às 11:19)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Mirones,
> O Ano passado já tinhamos quase a certeza no fórum (pelo menos eu tinha) com 6 dias de antecedência de que existia imensa probabilidade de nevar em 70% do território
> Vai nevar a cotas de 500m o que no N de Portugal representa quase 2/3 da região  agora mais baixo é difícil, mas não é impossível...



Eu na altura infelizmente ainda não conhecia este excelente fórum mas andava sempre em sites de meteorologia, principalmente um que acho muito fiável para as cidades, o weather.com e foi ai que vi uma semana antes se previa neve. Este ano não vejo lá para as cidades qualquer referência a esse facto e até tem umas temperaturas bem quentinhas para nevar   (entre os 8 a 9ºC). Mesmo assim aquilo é apenas para as cidades e pode inverter a qualquer momento. Espero que o pessoal aí no Norte possa presenciar agora aquilo que por cá vivemos em Janeiro último! E que Janeiro traga muita neve a todo o país! Abraços


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 11:46)

Ainda não vai ser desta que nos vamos vingar do centro e sul!! Em Janeiro ficamos a ver navios! 

Vá pessoal, agora vamos deixar este topico quieto... que foi feito para informações reais..  

Abraços


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

1800m, primeiro nevão em Manzaneda, Galiza.


----------



## FSantos (5 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Parece-me é que já neva aos *1000*m

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=17&mn=LUG

 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 13:55)

k bonito, ver neve e ouvir a musica do site da turistrela! (deixem carregar)  

http://www.turistrela.pt/home.html


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 13:55)

Não acredito!!! Já está a nevar a 1000m!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 13:58)

Meus amigos... se está assim hoje.. imaginem na quarta, sexta e sábado... e mais n digo   

A 600m estão 5º..e a 1200 já está a isozero... :


----------



## Zoelae (5 Dez 2006 às 14:03)

Em Pobra de Tribes, vertende norte da cordilheira de serras onde se encontra a E. de Manzaneda, está só a 4,6 ºC a 760m, estas Serras avistam-se do concelho de Vinhais, estão relativamente próximas, ui como será este fim de tarde imagino. Mas atenção que a vertente norte é mais fria k a vertente sul


Dá-me o endereço ddesse site João! sff


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:07)

Não dou! ehehe 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:08)

Zoelae disse:


> Em Pobra de Tribes, vertende norte da cordilheira de serras onde se encontra a E. de Manzaneda, está só a 4,6 ºC a 760m, estas Serras avistam-se do concelho de Vinhais, estão relativamente próximas, ui como será este fim de tarde imagino. Mas atenção que a vertente norte é mais fria k a vertente sul
> 
> 
> Dá-me o endereço ddesse site João! sff



Soube agora que na Campeâ a 600m estão 7ºC, está a baixar significativamente, no porto temos 11,8ºC, mas o evento pelo qual esperamos é do dia 08 em diante não se esqueçam, hoje a cota à noite deve de atingir  pelo menos os 1000m, i.e. sem acumulação devido à precipitação e o ponto de congelação estar a 1500m


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

E esta a 1000m perto de Ourense, Concelho Castrelo do Val   


http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp?idEst=10048


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

Seringador disse:


> Soube agora que na Campeâ a 600m estão 7ºC, está a baixar significativamente, no porto temos 11,8ºC, mas o evento pelo qual esperamos é do dia 08 em diante não se esqueçam, hoje a cota à noite deve de atingir  pelo menos os 1000m, i.e. sem acumulação devido à precipitação e o ponto de congelação estar a 1500m



A cota de neve já está abaixo dos 1000m na galiza, a isozero está nos 1200 a descer..

ve so a maneira como a temperatura está a cair desde o meio dia:


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:15)

A temperatura em duas horas desceu 5ºC, cliquem no gráfico   
http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...ionsActual.asp?Nest=10048&x=131&y=108&red=102


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:18)

n dá para por o link, já pus o print em cima


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 14:59)

bonita imagem do cebreiro, lugo (1000m)


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 16:42)

Bem, aqui ainda não está assim, mas já cai neve aos 1250m, ainda sem acumulação.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 16:56)

Mais ou menos a 1300m.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2006 às 17:05)

elaa! isto prometee! dan onde te encontras a gravar esse video?montesinho?nogueira?coroa?  xpeetaculo! infelizmente a serra mais proxima da minha casa e a d valongo com 375 metros de altura lool !
tou a ver que tenho de ir em direcçao ao marão!talvez em penafiel ja encontre alguma coisa


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 17:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> elaa! isto prometee! dan onde te encontras a gravar esse video?montesinho?nogueira?coroa?  xpeetaculo! infelizmente a serra mais proxima da minha casa e a d valongo com 375 metros de altura lool !
> tou a ver que tenho de ir em direcçao ao marão!talvez em penafiel ja encontre alguma coisa



Foi na Nogueira.

Fica aqui perto, pouco mais de 10 km em linha recta de minha casa.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Mais uns floquitos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2006 às 17:14)

Dan disse:


> Mais ou menos a 1300m.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OdbJboFb7s



o segundo video tb ta fixe.obrigado.


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 17:26)

Dan, muito bons videos.. pena é que não esteja a acumular nessa zona...

finalmente um report de trafego condicionado pela neve, e um dos quais alerta vermelho!


----------



## Santos (5 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

Dan disse:


> Mais uns floquitos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHJq0H7RyWo



Fantástico, obrigado Dan


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 17:36)

És um sortudo DAN, andas 10 minutos e apanhas neve


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 17:39)

Seringador disse:


> És um sortudo DAN, andas 10 minutos e apanhas neve


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

João Oliveira disse:


> Dan, muito bons videos.. pena é que não esteja a acumular nessa zona...
> 
> finalmente um report de trafego condicionado pela neve, e um dos quais alerta vermelho!



Provavelmente deve acumular esta noite. Mas a temperatura tem de baixar para valores inferiores a zero porque aquilo está cheio de água.


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 19:14)

amigos, ja ta a nevar em muitos sitios em españa... 

http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...RTOS DE MONTAÑA~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~

dj alex, ja podes ir ver neve.. e não deve ser pouca.. 2 alertas, 1 amarelo e outro vermelho em GUADARRAMA... 
Queremos fotos


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (5 Dez 2006 às 19:35)

Boa noite
por aqui 
10,5º
1020hpa


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

João Oliveira disse:


> amigos, ja ta a nevar em muitos sitios em españa...
> 
> http://www.dgt.es/portaldgt/jsp/tra...RTOS DE MONTAÑA~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~
> 
> ...



Primeiro tenho que arranjar carro...


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 19:47)

Cheguei da Estrela, enorme nevada, foi brutal tal como se esperava, só com o limpa neves é que se saiu               . Logo faço a foto reportagem


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 19:48)

FOTOS JÁÁÁAÁÁ


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 19:55)

LUPER disse:


> Cheguei da Estrela, enorme nevada, foi brutal tal como se esperava, só com o limpa neves é que se saiu               . Logo faço a foto reportagem



EXCELENTE LUPPER! És o nosso herói!


----------



## Snow (5 Dez 2006 às 19:55)

Boa Luper. Muita neve = a muito ski


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 19:56)

Dan disse:


> Mais uns floquitos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHJq0H7RyWo



Altamente Dan  
Obrigado! Já não vejo a hora de chegar o fds matar saudades


----------



## tozequio (5 Dez 2006 às 22:14)

Ninguém tem notícias do IP4 do Alto de Espinho no Marão? Está à cota 1024, pensei que pudesse cair por lá alguma coisa hoje.


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 22:22)

Mas alguém consegue explicar como pode estar a nevar à cota de 1000 metros?? 
Nesta RUN das 18h não bate certo não! Pensei que com a neve que caiu de tarde fossem corrgir.... 
Alguma coisa me está a escapar    






A ISO 0ºC está supostamente acima dos 1480 metros no entanto está comprovado pelas estações Galegas que a 1000 metros estão 0º...


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Minho disse:


> Mas alguém consegue explicar como pode estar a nevar à cota de 1000 metros??
> Nesta RUN das 18h não bate certo não! Pensei que com a neve que caiu de tarde fossem corrgir....
> Alguma coisa me está a escapar
> 
> ...



Os modelos andam traiçoeiros, não estão a representar a realidade verdadeira, vejam a temperatura das Penhas Douradas e a da saidas das 18, por exemplo. Está mais frio com que eles anunciam, venha a neve a 400m pro FDS


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

Sim, entrou mais frio do que o previsto pelo GFS. A 2ª hipótese é que a massa de ar frio tenha entrado mais cedo e essa carta das 00h corresponda à situação das 18h.


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2006 às 22:39)

acho que a proxima run amanha vai ser decisiva para o que ira acontecer no FDS pois o frio pareçe garantido mas a precipitação é uma dúvida, ate pode existir mais do que os modelos mostram mas tb pode existir menos


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 22:45)

epah o GFS anda maluko ultimamente! so espero n ter nehuma disuluzão por causa disso ....


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

Para o pessoal do sul também ha boas notícias, incidencia no trafego para a serra nevada, eu sei que é uma cota muito alta, mas há-de descer :P


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

Dan disse:


> Mais uns floquitos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHJq0H7RyWo



DAN!!!!      
Excelente!!! Realmente és um sortudo!! E ainda bem para ti e para nós que podemos testemunhar esses excelentes flocos a cair!  Neste segundo video já estava a pintar de branquito!  



LUPER disse:


> Cheguei da Estrela, enorme nevada, foi brutal tal como se esperava, só com o limpa neves é que se saiu               . Logo faço a foto reportagem



    
E tu a dizeres tanto mal dos limpa neves, se eles soubessem tinham-te deixado lá!

Quantos quilmetros fazes do teu palácio até lá? 80 ou 90?


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 11:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> DAN!!!!
> Excelente!!! Realmente és um sortudo!! E ainda bem para ti e para nós que podemos testemunhar esses excelentes flocos a cair!  Neste segundo video já estava a pintar de branquito!
> 
> 
> ...



Eu falo mal é do sistema de protecção, pq a queda de neve já estava prevista, depois de ela cair fizeram um bom trabalho. Agora antes deviam ter prevenido com espalhamento de sal, a estrada gelou. E como o senhor disse o sal faz milagres, e é mesmo verdade, 2 pitadas em cada roda e já está     . Quanto aos vendedores da torre são uns   , pq pedi para esticarem um cabo pra sair do monte de neve e nem à merd*** me mandaram  

Prevenção, é muito essencial. Vou ver se começo a enviar mails de aviso aos homens do centro de limpeza


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 11:28)

LUPER disse:


> Agora antes deviam ter prevenido com espalhamento de sal, a estrada gelou. E como o senhor disse o sal faz milagres, e é mesmo verdade, 2 pitadas em cada roda e já está     . Quanto aos vendedores da torre são uns   , pq pedi para esticarem um cabo pra sair do monte de neve e nem à merd*** me mandaram



O problema do sal é que também da cabo da vegetação, solo, etc etc...

Quanto aos vendedores da torre....uma cambada de chulos....mesmo assim acho estranho não terem ajudado...


----------



## LUPER (6 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

dj_alex disse:


> O problema do sal é que também da cabo da vegetação, solo, etc etc...
> 
> Quanto aos vendedores da torre....uma cambada de chulos....mesmo assim acho estranho não terem ajudado...



4 carros que passaram e nada, são uns chulos, nunca mais lá compro nada a esses chulos      , só se ajudam entre eles


----------



## Nuno (6 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

bem fixe mxm=) kem me dera ...


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 19:06)

LUPER disse:


> 4 carros que passaram e nada, são uns chulos, nunca mais lá compro nada a esses chulos      , só se ajudam entre eles



Isto é inadmissível!! Recusaram-se a ajudar um membro do MeteoPT   

Vamos iniciar aqui o Movimento Contra os Chulos dos Vendedores da Torre 
Já!


----------



## Nuno (6 Dez 2006 às 19:16)

i mai nada!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 11:55)

A que altitude está a nevar?????????? e em que cidades?????????


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 12:34)

Zoelae disse:


> A que altitude está a nevar?????????? e em que cidades?????????



Aqui está a nevar a partir dos 750-800m com acumulação aos 1100m, mas já se vêem uns floquitos no meio da chuva aos 700m.

Já ponho umas fotos


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 12:48)

Dan disse:


> Aqui está a nevar a partir dos 750-800m com acumulação aos 1100m, mas já se vêem uns floquitos no meio da chuva aos 700m.
> 
> Já ponho umas fotos



 Ganda Dan!!!   

Estamos a aguardar!!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 12:52)

Vim agora da rua e olhando para os montes, há acumulação nos 1000 metros. Por isso a cota deve rondar os 800m..


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 13:02)

Algumas fotos desta manhã.

A 1300m.




Neve e sincelo.




No alto, com Bragança ao fundo (do lado esquerdo)  




Agora vou almoçar. É que apanhei muito vento e neve e isso abriu-me o apetite


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos desta manhã.
> 
> A 1300m.
> 
> ...



Excelentes!!   
Agora faltam é as acumulações.  

Bom almoço! E obrigado!


----------



## Nuno (8 Dez 2006 às 13:22)

simplesmente lindas 


Bom almoço


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

Boas,

Numa fugida para ficarregistado Nevou e acumulou ligeiramente sensivelmente a 850m, depois irei colocar as fotos, cerca das 11:00  a 600/650 está a cair sleet, mas aqui no Marão existe um efeito Fohen, mas não estava à espera quer fosse tão cedo!
a 1000m estavam 1,3ºC isto ás 12:00, aqui estão 6,2º(650m)


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Belas imagens DAN.


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 13:32)

Belas fotos Dan.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

Belas fotos Dan é disto que o povo gosta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 13:47)

*alguem sabes s ha neve no marao??? no alto espinho???*


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 13:51)

Um vídeo do ventinho que estava lá em cima


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *alguem sabes s ha neve no marao??? no alto espinho???*


Bom dia 
Com o relato do Seringador
Esta a nevar mais cedo que o previsto sim !!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Numa fugida para ficarregistado Nevou e acumulou ligeiramente sensivelmente a 850m, depois irei colocar as fotos, cerca das 11:00  a 600/650 está a cair sleet, mas aqui no Marão existe um efeito Fohen, mas não estava à espera quer fosse tão cedo!
> a 1000m estavam 1,3ºC isto ás 12:00, aqui estão 6,2º(650m)



Boas Seringador!   

Excelente!  ainda bem então, que pena ficares a tantos kms daqui! . Hoje estaria aí a fazer-te companhia certamente!
Viva a neve!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 14:53)

Em Montalegre com estes dados... deve estar a cair qualquer coisa


----------



## Senador (8 Dez 2006 às 15:02)

Boas, cheguei agora da primeira reportagem, vou para a segunda, mas deixo aqui duas fotos para abrir o apetite:


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 15:07)

Boas fotos João!

O tópico de seguimento não é aqui...


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 15:10)

por aqui já neva, pouco mas já neva, é pena ha percipitação nao ser muita senão ai ai  vou por estas iamgens dps já meto o video que esta a fazer upload











VIDEO


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 15:13)

Boa  tás a ver como afinal a precipitação foi para aí, aqui é só nuvens mete-nojo e nada de precipitação  

Tás a que altitude? (que é para o que serve este tópico!!!)


----------



## Paulo Santos (8 Dez 2006 às 15:15)

Olá a todos!

Esta é a minha primeira intervenção no fórum.

Segundo informações do local, neva intensamente nas serras do Alvão e Padrela, que já se apresentam cobertas de branco!
Inclusivamente caiam uns flocos, imaginem em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, com + 0,5ºC!

Até já!

montanhasibericas.blogspot.com
montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 15:15)

Fil disse:


> Boa  tás a ver como afinal a precipitação foi para aí, aqui é só nuvens mete-nojo e nada de precipitação
> 
> Tás a que altitude? (que é para o que serve este tópico!!!)


 
só espero agora que durante a noite a temperatura desça pois o que esta a cair mistura-se muito com a chuva  
tou exactamente a 758m de altitude medidos com gps


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 15:36)

João Oliveira disse:


> Boas, cheguei agora da primeira reportagem, vou para a segunda, mas deixo aqui duas fotos para abrir o apetite:



  Isso foi onde? a que horas? a que altitude? Dava jeito alguma informação e claro como dizia o Fil, no tópico de seguimento senão isto fica comfuso  



spiritmind disse:


> por aqui já neva, pouco mas já neva, é pena ha percipitação nao ser muita senão ai ai  ...



Parabéns spiritmind, belas fotos da Covilhã! Que temp. tens?



Paulo Santos disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Esta é a minha primeira intervenção no fórum.
> 
> ...




Benvindo Paulo , e obrigado pelas informações. Aproveita e passa pelas apresentações que a malta gosta!  

Já agora parabéns pelo destaque que foram feitos aos teus blogs noprograma da dois, "Biosfera"  
Tens ai dois excelentes blogs.


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 15:38)

Paulo Santos disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Esta é a minha primeira intervenção no fórum.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Paulo. OS teus blogs são excelentes!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 15:42)

João Oliveira disse:


> Boas, cheguei agora da primeira reportagem, vou para a segunda, mas deixo aqui duas fotos para abrir o apetite:



Excelentes imagens João, não te esqueças de dar tb informação sobre altitudes.

Por cá céu mto nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Paulo Santos (8 Dez 2006 às 16:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Isso foi onde? a que horas? a que altitude? Dava jeito alguma informação e claro como dizia o Fil, no tópico de seguimento senão isto fica comfuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelas boas-vindas!
Vou tentar participar no fórum sempre que possível.

Desconhecia a informação sobre a divulgação dos meus blogs no programa biosfera... Obrigadão Kimcarvalho!


----------



## Mago (8 Dez 2006 às 16:50)

Pelos meus 800metros de altitude as pessoas disseram que nevou uns floquitos de manhã mas nada de muito especial.
 Eu não dei conta tive na caminha apenas vi que pela manhã a estação meterologica marcava uns 3ºC no exterior


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:07)

Por estas bandas a cota de neve está nos 800metros em termos de acumulação. A queda de neve verifica-se a partir dos 700 metros


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:18)

Minho disse:


> Por estas bandas a cota de neve está nos 800metros em termos de acumulação. A queda de neve verifica-se a partir dos 700 metros



Boas,

No Marão caiu um nevão com bosa rajadas de vento e uns bons flocos desde as 17:00 e acumulação está-se a verificar a partir dos 800m, mas i cai até aos 700 depois é sleet e a 600 já chove, o IP4 não está haver muita acumulação, mas com a noite e se vierem uns aguaceiros como este e com a diminuição das temperaturas....    , poderá acumular para encerrar senão existir intervenção, está haver mais precipitação do que o previsto hoje, foi pena que os solos e vegetação estivessem encharcados pq senão ia ser ainda mais belo 
mas já foi bom eu é que não trouxe o cabo da máquina senão


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:20)

Paulo Santos disse:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Esta é a minha primeira intervenção no fórum.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo Paulo Santos mais um do Grande Porto, tens uns Blogs interessantíssimos, parabéns


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:23)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No Marão caiu um nevão com bosa rajadas de vento e uns bons flocos desde as 17:00 e acumulação está-se a verificar a partir dos 800m, mas i cai até aos 700 depois é sleet e a 600 já chove, o IP4 não está haver muita acumulação, mas com a noite e se vierem uns aguaceiros como este e com a diminuição das temperaturas....    , poderá acumular para encerrar senão existir intervenção, está haver mais precipitação do que o previsto hoje, foi pena que os solos e vegetação estivessem encharcados pq senão ia ser ainda mais belo
> mas já foi bom eu é que não trouxe o cabo da máquina senão



Ixiiii o cabo!!  Porque é que será que sempre nos esquecemos de tal objecto longe de casa!!!


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:26)

Porque me habituei à Pen e o cabo é para o tecto, mas ainda vou ver outra possibilidade. 
E para os nossos amigo brigantinos? Fil , Dan... alguma coisa significativa para esses lados?


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

Seringador disse:


> Porque me habituei à Pen e o cabo é para o tecto, mas ainda vou ver outra possibilidade.
> E para os nossos amigo brigantinos? Fil , Dan... alguma coisa significativa para esses lados?



Tivemos neve nos montes, como era esperado. Ainda vi cair alguns flocos à entrada da cidade, quando vinha da serra. Esta noite devemos ter alguma neve e sincelo aqui nas serras à volta.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 19:07)

Dan disse:


> Tivemos neve nos montes, como era esperado. Ainda vi cair alguns flocos à entrada da cidade, quando vinha da serra. Esta noite devemos ter alguma neve e sincelo aqui nas serras à volta.



esquecito como nao nevou ai em bragança que temperatura tiveste durante o dia? por aqui observei queda de neve com 3,5ºc, ou sensor do meu termometro nao esta bom ou enta nevou mesmo com essa temperatura do ar como o kim me disse deve ser da montanha estar proxima.


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 19:11)

Eu vi nevar por volta das 11h com 3º a 650/700m


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 19:14)

spiritmind disse:


> esquecito como nao nevou ai em bragança que temperatura tiveste durante o dia? por aqui observei queda de neve com 3,5ºc, ou sensor do meu termometro nao esta bom ou enta nevou mesmo com essa temperatura do ar como o kim me disse deve ser da montanha estar proxima.




Aqui também chegou a chover com 3,5ºC e até menos  

Por aí, deve ter sido um núcleo mais activo que deu origem a precipitação intensa e foi possível a neve chegar ao solo com essa temperatura.


----------



## FSantos (8 Dez 2006 às 19:15)

> No Marão caiu um nevão com bosa rajadas de vento e uns bons flocos desde as 17:00 e acumulação está-se a verificar a partir dos 800m, mas i cai até aos 700 depois é sleet e a 600 já chove, o IP4 não está haver muita acumulação, mas com a noite e se vierem uns aguaceiros como este e com a diminuição das temperaturas....    , poderá acumular para encerrar senão existir intervenção, está haver mais precipitação do que o previsto hoje, foi pena que os solos e vegetação estivessem encharcados pq senão ia ser ainda mais belo



Tambem estive lá,

 no alto do Marão (1400m) estava quase tudo coberto de neve, temperatura -2ºC, Windchill -9ºC  

No início da súbida (800m) estava 1ºC e windchill de -5ºC e nevava bastante às 18.00h, quando desci por volta das 18.30 a GNR já estava a encerrar o IP4....  enfim...

Mas é fácil chegar ao topo, basta desviar junto da bomba para a estrada antiga Amarante-Vila Real passando pela pousada (levem correntes).


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

FSantos disse:


> Tambem estive lá,
> 
> no alto do Marão (1400m) estava quase tudo coberto de neve, temperatura -2ºC, Windchill -9ºC
> 
> ...



Não encontras-te por lá um sujeito com aspecto de meteolouco a medir a base das nuvens?  
Era o Seringador!    
Atão bomeces cruzam-se e nem combinaram nada!! Eu se etivesse aí hoje tinha montado a tenda e dormia por lá mesmo!


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 19:29)

spiritmind disse:


> esquecito como nao nevou ai em bragança que temperatura tiveste durante o dia? por aqui observei queda de neve com 3,5ºc, ou sensor do meu termometro nao esta bom ou enta nevou mesmo com essa temperatura do ar como o kim me disse deve ser da montanha estar proxima.



Quando estava a nevar, estava muito vento? É que o vento é um dos principais inimigos da neve a cotas baixas (para além do calor ) e aqui esteve todo o dia com uma grande ventania que até o meu anemómetro deixou de funcionar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 19:30)

*pf pf preciso de saber no alto espinho ha muita neve*

e k assim amanha 6 da manha tou a caminho!!


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 19:32)

Fil disse:


> Quando estava a nevar, estava muito vento? É que o vento é um dos principais inimigos da neve a cotas baixas (para além do calor ) e aqui esteve todo o dia com uma grande ventania que até o meu anemómetro deixou de funcionar...



vinham uma rajadas de vez em quando, e quando eram fortes notava-se logo que a intensidade da queda de neve diminuia  
agora pa noite pode ser que ainda caia alguma coisa  
abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

spiritmind disse:


> vinham uma rajadas de vez em quando, e quando eram fortes notava-se logo que a intensidade da queda de neve diminuia
> agora pa noite pode ser que ainda caia alguma coisa
> abraço




E acumulou alguma coisa ou não?


----------



## FSantos (8 Dez 2006 às 19:37)

> pf pf preciso de saber no alto espinho ha muita neve
> 
> e k assim amanha 6 da manha tou a caminho!!



Se esta noite chover e se se mantiverem estas temperaturas podes abalar logo cedo que lá vai ter uma camada jeitosa.

Muita muita já tens no topo do Marão, mas a estrada é manhosa, mesmo para TT é complicado (uma subida muito ingreme a meio do trajecto lixa tudo)

Cumprimentos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

he he!   neste momento tao aki 7,6 graus e a chover!tudo indica k amanha vou ver o nordeste todo brankinho!!   se a favela alinhar é claro nao é che?? lol


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 19:52)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E acumulou alguma coisa ou não?



na cidade nao acumulou nada, so os carros começaram a ficar com uma camadita mas nada de especial, amanha vou subir a estrela a ver como e a situação lá para cima


----------



## jPdF (22 Jan 2007 às 22:25)

Passoal esta noite é para voltar a animar este tópico...
Vai nevar ai pelo norte...
Por isso mantenham o resto das pessoas informadas!!!


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2007 às 00:18)

jPdF disse:


> Passoal esta noite é para voltar a animar este tópico...
> Vai nevar ai pelo norte...
> Por isso mantenham o resto das pessoas informadas!!!



Não contes com isso


----------



## filipept (23 Jan 2007 às 17:42)

O norte de espanha continua a levar com neve, já cai em Lugo http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=6&mn=LUG


----------

